# Marantz AV8801 vs Anthem D2v 3D



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello and good morning fellow members. 

Although I've done plenty of reading on both processors, I'm seeking informed opinions from anyone whom has experience with either or both processors as to whether or not the Anthem is a (significantly) better processor than the Marantz AV8801. I currently own the Marantz but am considering possibly upgrading to the Anthem which I currently believe to be a higher end and overall better sounding processor for both movies and music. I'm a 50% movies/50% 2 channel music type. 

Does anyone have experience with both machines and if so, can you please provide an opinion about any difference in sound quality between the two? Any and all opinions are appreciated. Thanks folks. Have a great day! 

Also, I'm aware the Classe SSP-800 is an even better choice for 2 channel music (more $$$), the Krell Foundation is also a contender and the Anthem's features are very nearly behind the times as far as 4K, Atmos, Auro 3D, HDR and other upcoming tech however I'm currently not using my Marantz's 4K pass through capability as I don't own a 4K tv and probably won't for at least another year so I'm after better sound at the somewhat reasonable price of a second hand D2v 3D. 

Thanks again and be well.


----------



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I am interested also in this comparison.


----------

